# wsządzie



## vianie

Cześć wszystkim, co sobie pomyślicie, kiedy słyszycie kogoś mówić "wsządzie". Pytam się, ponieważ ja jako obcokrajowiec nie wiem, w jakiej mierze jest używana ta wymowa. Tylko mogę powiedzieć, że tak mówił mój były kolega z Anglii. Dzięki z góry.


----------



## zaffy

vianie said:


> Cześć wszystkim, co sobie pomyślicie, kiedy słyszycie kogoś mówić jak ktoś mówi "wsządzie". Pytam się, ponieważ ja jako obcokrajowiec nie wiem w jakiej mierze jest używana ta wymowa czy ludzie często tak mówią. Tylko mogę tylko powiedzieć, że tak mówił mój były kolega z Anglii. Dzięki z góry.



Nigdy nie spotkałem się z taką wymową/pisownią. Mówimy i piszemy "wszędzie".


----------



## vianie

Damian pochodził gdzieś z północy, może dlatego?


----------



## zaffy

Może być to jakaś gwara lokalna. Ale nie spotkasz takiej pisowni. Generalnie to brzmi bardzo nieładnie.


----------



## rotan

Z polnocy w sensie polnocy Polski? Ja jestem z polnocy i pierwsze slysze, ale jestem jeszcze mlody wiec nie moge wykluczyc ze dawniej rzeczywiscie nie bylo czegos takiego... choc wsrod starszych nigdy nikt mi nie powiedzial "a kiedys to mowilo sie 'wsządzie' "...


----------



## vianie

zaffy said:


> Ale nie spotkasz takiej pisowni.


Wyszukiwarka mi mówi coś trochę innego.



rotan said:


> Z polnocy w sensie polnocy Polski?


Tak, ale dla mnie północą jest i takowa Bydgoszcz.    Jeśli dobrze pamiętam... Albo Toruń.

Choć jestem schizofrenikiem, w niektórych rzeczach jestem pewien.


----------



## zaffy

vianie said:


> Wyszukiwarka mi mówi coś trochę innego.


I guess those are all typos. I can't really imagine spelling it that way.


----------



## rotan

Typo? Z tego co wiem to to oznacza blad niezamierzony... a jak zrobisz taki blad z "e" na "a", przeciez nie sa obok siebie na klawiaturze + zeby zrobic znak diakrytyczny to jeszcze trzeba klawisz przytrzymac
Tak samo piszac recznie, przeciez sie wie co sie chce napisac zanim sie napisze
Nie da sie tego zrobic niezamierzenie, trzeba autentycznie miec w glowie taki wyraz


----------



## zaffy

No to może są tacy co mówią "wsządzie" i wydaje im się, że się też tak pisze.


----------



## rotan

Moze cos jest na rzeczy
Teraz znalazlem opinie o hotelu Aqua Fun w Egipcie, i tam ktos napisal "hotel polecam, jest w samym centrum blisko wsządzie [...]" 🤨


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Nigdy nie spotkałem się z taką wymową/pisownią. Mówimy i piszemy "wszędzie".


Takie poprawianie pytającego jest nietaktowne. Poza tym jedyny błąd jest  w pierwszym zdaniu. Reszta to poprawna polszczyzna.


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Moze cos jest na rzeczy
> Teraz znalazlem opinie o hotelu Aqua Fun w Egipcie, i tam ktos napisal "hotel polecam, jest w samym centrum blisko wsządzie [...]" 🤨



Może ktoś się zasugerował zwrotem "ze wsząd".
Może też usłyszymy wymowę "czeło", od " na czele"?


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Takie poprawianie pytającego jest nietaktowne.


A ja myślę, że bardzo dobre. Cenię jak mnie poprawiają w English Only tym samy sposobem, bo jak mniemam @vianie uczy się polskiego tak jak ja cały czas angielskiego.


----------



## rotan

Znalazlem jeszcze cos co sie zwie "Stannica Hulajpolska", i tam jest fragment:
"Wsządzie, gizio brać nam wypadnic lozaliuw horodowych, nie bez mniejszych zachodów z Panami Ciubernatorami się olejdzie." 🤔


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> A ja myślę, że bardzo dobre. Cenię jak mnie poprawiają w English Only tym samy sposobem, bo jak mniemam @vianie uczy się polskiego tak jak cały czas angielskiego.


Zapytaj Vianiego czy tego chce. Tak się robi na innych forach.  Poza tym poprawiłeś mu zupełnie poprawne zwroty.


----------



## rotan

zaffy said:


> A ja myślę, że bardzo dobre.


Chyba jednak trzymam strone Ben Jamina w tym temacie
Osobiscie nie lubie byc poprawiany kiedy sam o to nie prosze, bo demotywuje mnie kiedy widze ile jeszcze nie potrafie
Jakas drobna, pojedyncza sugestia raz na jakis czas nie zaszkodzi, ale poprawianie calych wypowiedzi potrafi w pewnym sensie zdolowac


----------



## anthox

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, z zadowoleniem przyjmuję wszystkie poprawki.


----------



## rotan

Tzn. ja generalnie tez, ale jednak kiedy ktos poprawia mnie niemal co slowo, to w koncu dochodzi do momentu w ktorym nie wiem jak sie odezwac zeby przypadkiem znowu czegos nie zepsuc, i zaczynam kwestionowac nawet najprostsze zagadnienia ktore przeciez znam od lat...


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Typo? Z tego co wiem to to oznacza blad niezamierzony... a jak zrobisz taki blad z "e" na "a", przeciez nie sa obok siebie na klawiaturze + zeby zrobic znak diakrytyczny to jeszcze trzeba klawisz przytrzymac


To zależy, jakiego układu klawiatury używasz. Jeżeli tzw. klawiatury programisty - to tak, takiej literówki nie da się zrobić. Natomiast w przypadku tzw. klawiatury maszynistki "ą" i "ę" są na jednym klawiszu i różnią się jedynie shiftem.


----------



## jasio

vianie said:


> Wyszukiwarka mi mówi coś trochę innego.



wsządzie: 1.600 wystąpień
wszędzie: 32.800.000 wystąpień
Pomijalna liczba.


----------



## rotan

jasio said:


> To zależy, jakiego układu klawiatury używasz. Jeżeli tzw. klawiatury programisty - to tak, takiej literówki nie da się zrobić. Natomiast w przypadku tzw. klawiatury maszynistki "ą" i "ę" są na jednym klawiszu i różnią się jedynie shiftem.


Shiftem w sensie koniecznosci wcisniecia tego klawisza by napisac jedna z tych liter? Pytam bo nigdy nie uzywalem
Ale jesli tak, to przeciez w dalszym ciagu wymaga to wcisniecia dodatkowego klawisza, wiec nic w moim zalozeniu sie nie zmienia, dwoch klawiszy nie wciskasz przypadkowo


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Shiftem w sensie koniecznosci wcisniecia tego klawisza by napisac jedna z tych liter?


Tak. Ę uzyskuje się jako shift ą.


rotan said:


> Ale jesli tak, to przeciez w dalszym ciagu wymaga to wcisniecia dodatkowego klawisza, wiec nic w moim zalozeniu sie nie zmienia, dwoch klawiszy nie wciskasz przypadkowo


Nigdy nie zdarzyło Ci się wpisać małej litery zamiast dużej, bo za lekko wcisnąłeś shift? 😮


----------



## rotan

jasio said:


> Nigdy nie zdarzyło Ci się wpisać małej litery zamiast dużej, bo za lekko wcisnąłeś shift? 😮


Naprawde trudno mi wierzyc w przypadki w sytuacjach w ktorych wymagane jest wcisniecie kombinacji klawiszy
Poza tym przeciez patrzysz na biezaco co piszesz, czyz nie? 😀


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Naprawde trudno mi wierzyc w przypadki w sytuacjach w ktorych wymagane jest wcisniecie kombinacji klawiszy


Nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie.



rotan said:


> Poza tym przeciez patrzysz na biezaco co piszesz, czyz nie? 😀


Nie. 

Jakby tak było, zawód korektora nie byłby potrzebny. Niestety, własnych błędów zwykle się nie widzi. Cudzych zresztą często też nie - bo często widzimy po prostu to, co chcemy, albo spodziewamy się zobaczyć.


----------



## rotan

jasio said:


> Nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie.


Nie zdarzylo mi sie
Co to w ogole znaczy za lekko wcisnac klawisz... jakby do tego Hulk byl potrzebny


jasio said:


> Jakby tak było, zawód korektora nie byłby potrzebny.


Przeciez to sie nie wyklucza
Ugotowac tez kazdy sobie potrafi a kucharzy pelno


----------



## zaffy

Mi się bardzo często zdarza jeśli piszę np "Lęk". Najpierw trzeba wcisnąć 'shift' na duże 'L' a potem 'alt' na 'ę'. I zamiast 'alt' naciskam jeszcze raz 'shift' i powstaje "LEk".


----------



## vianie

jasio said:


> wsządzie: 1.600 wystąpień
> wszędzie: 32.800.000 wystąpień
> Pomijalna liczba.


Tym niemniej na potrzeby mej refleksji jest ciekawe, że wyniki ze "wsządzie" w ogóle istnieją.


----------



## rotan

zaffy said:


> Mi się bardzo często zdarza jeśli piszę np "Lęk". Najpierw trzeba wcisnąć 'shift' na duże 'L' a potem 'alt' na 'ę'. I zamiast 'alt' naciskam jeszcze raz 'shift' i powstaje "LEk".


To dosc ciekawe bo Shift i Alt tez ze soba "nie granicza"
Jesli bardzo czesto ci sie zdarza to widocznie wyrobil ci sie automatyzm, a automatyzm to jak dla mnie juz nie przypadek 🙃


----------



## zaffy

vianie said:


> Tym niemniej na potrzeby mej refleksji jest ciekawe, że wyniki ze "wsządzie" w ogóle istnieją.


Chcesz być poprawiany/a czy nie? Bo krytyka mnie spotkała, że to nieprzyzwoite.


----------



## vianie

Co to znaczy nieprzyzwoite?


----------



## zaffy

Indecent/rude


----------



## jasio

vianie said:


> Tym niemniej na potrzeby mej refleksji jest ciekawe, że wyniki ze "wsządzie" w ogóle istnieją.


Jeżeli to rzeczywiście literówka - a dysproporcja może na to wskazywać - to nie ma to żadnego znaczenia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Chcesz być poprawiany/a czy nie? Bo krytyka mnie spotkała, że to nieprzyzwoite.


Naprawdę?  Chyba powinieneś przeczytać mój wpis jeszcze raz, bo robisz z igły widły.


----------



## marco_2

vianie said:


> Tym niemniej na potrzeby mej refleksji jest ciekawe, że wyniki ze "wsządzie" w ogóle istnieją.


To ja to wyjaśnię jako slawista: nasze nosówki "ą - ę" nie zawsze występują w tych samych miejscach co w języku prasłowiańskim. Polski przeżył w swoich dziejach utratę nosówek, a później ich powrót, ale one nie zawsze "powskakiwały" właściwie na swoje dawne miejsca, np. nie mówimy *rąka, jak to było kiedyś, tylko 'ręka'. Z tym *wsządzie musi być podobna historia - przyznam, że też nigdy w życiu nie słyszałem takiej formy, ale historycznie jest ona poprawna i być może zachowała się w jakimś regionie Polski.


----------



## Drakonica

Nigdy nie spotkałam się z podobną wymową.
Istnieje jednak słowo: "zewsząd".


----------



## jasio

Drakonica said:


> Nigdy nie spotkałam się z podobną wymową.
> Istnieje jednak słowo: "zewsząd".


Obocznosc "zewsząd" i "wszędzie" daje się całkiem regularnie wyjaśnić zanikiem jerow i wydłużeniem zastępczym. *wsządzie - nie. Dlatego jednak przyjąłbym, że to błąd, literówka.


----------

